# Cheesy Necron Anti-MC Tactic



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

To add to my worryingly growing list of cheesy Necron tactics, I've got one regarding enemy monstrous creatures.

It requires an Overlord on a Command Barge with Warscythe, Mindshackle Scarabs, and anything else you want to give him.

Fly in on barge, disembark, assault. Make the MC hit itself with Mindshackle Scarabs before finishing it off with your S7 power weapon attacks.

Horrible? :laugh:

EDIT: I mean to use this against really scary MCs, ones that will chew through your precious infantry without breaking a sweat. Here you can really laugh at them as they won't even get to attack your Overlord at all.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, its basically the best use of mindshackle scarabs... and is exactly why I want them on my overlord/lords: because even at Ld10 it gives you 50% protection from MCs. I'm just waiting to play against a Ld7 MC like a fex (but Ld8 trygons will be fine too).


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't forget to sweep attack before you disembark and assault.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Or you could just take a single unit of deathmarks if your having problems with MC's, they do average around 11 wounds per ten man unit. Mind you they do suck against almost every other target though.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

LukeValantine said:


> Or you could just take a single unit of deathmarks if your having problems with MC's, they do average around 11 wounds per ten man unit. Mind you they do suck against almost every other target though.


Am I going to be burned at the stake if I just come out and say I am not impressed with deathmarks....at all? (besides the models, of course).


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Ravner298 said:


> Am I going to be burned at the stake if I just come out and say I am not impressed with deathmarks....at all? (besides the models, of course).


No one is, really. I suspect this is because they were designed for 6th edition. I wouldn't doubt that in 6th they'll be able to make one round of shooting attacks when they DS on the enemy turn at the target they previously "marked." That would make them holy terrors and the most excellent counter-DS units in the game.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

SoulGazer said:


> No one is, really. I suspect this is because they were designed for 6th edition. I wouldn't doubt that in 6th they'll be able to make one round of shooting attacks when they DS on the enemy turn at the target they previously "marked." That would make them holy terrors and the most excellent counter-DS units in the game.


I guess we'll wait and see....I don't see a use for them until that becomes a reality


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Ravner298 said:


> I guess we'll wait and see....I don't see a use for them until that becomes a reality


Priority is getting an army painted and ready to play. Once that is done, I will pick them up for completeness sake and variety, but yeah, unless 6th is doing what rumours say it is doing, they ain't shit hot.


----------

